# how to...



## lavenderchild (May 20, 2010)

so yea, 
how to add emotion into one piece when you are performing?
how to know what is a piece about? (as in the story behind it?)

also, what is score study? (or does something like that even available?) 

A quick summary about me: 
I have learned piano for 10 years (am now 18) but I never practice for my lessons. Also, the grade for my practical is wayyyyyy more higher than my theory. I live in a country where music is not something important so the system is like: for the whole year I learned the pieces and scales and aural that were needed for that year's examination. The first time I play a classic was Beethoven's Fur Elise and I was already 14. (I later found out a kid at 8 in my institution can play this song better than me T_T) The following year, my teacher gave me Sonatina Album by Kohler to practice and I only learned 7 songs, 5 of them haven't finished (2 of them were self-taught). At 16, I was at Grade 5 and when I was 17, I was taking double lesson to finished my Grade 8 (which fail miserably).

Now I had already finished my secondary school and I am stranded in a place where I can't play any plano, I printed out Mozart's K448 and read it while listening to the music. (Also, thats because I watched Nodame Cantabile which makes me hunger for piano.) orz

Oh, did I mention I started listening to CDs when I was 15? And recently, I downloaded a few pieces from the internet. It was a hard time for me because I had little knowledge about the names of the pieces.

Oops, I got carried away.. Sorry if it was too long. Back to the topic, any suggestion?


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

lavenderchild said:


> how to add emotion into one piece when you are performing?


Rubato, subtle changes in dynamic. Bring out the melody and shape it as if it were a sung phrase.

For the musically ignorant, it helps if you rock from side to side a bit and close your eyes from time to time in ecstasy so they know what you are playing is emotional.



lavenderchild said:


> how to know what is a piece about? (as in the story behind it?


Wikipedia.

A lot of music is what is known as absolute music which is just music for the sake of music. Classical sonatas are examples of absolute music. They have no set story behind them, just a musical narrative.



lavenderchild said:


> also, what is score study?


I imagine it's the study of a score. Sometimes it's good just to look at the score away from the piano and let your inner ear sing what you want to hear when you play.

By the way, what country do you come from? I don't think I know of a country where music isn't important. (Except perhaps countries under Sharia law.)


----------



## djj (May 14, 2010)

I think the difficulty in interpreting music is treading the fine line between the cold and mechanical and sound forced or contrived. Fashion in this respect changes with time and place. I feel in my time and place I have to play Bach in a fairly even way, especially in terms of timing, yet with romantic and 20th century music performances I interpret them in a more fluid way, with greater emotional intensity.


----------



## lavenderchild (May 20, 2010)

Edward Elgar said:


> By the way, what country do you come from? I don't think I know of a country where music isn't important. (Except perhaps countries under Sharia law.)


Malaysia. No seriously, we don't have music classes in secondary school and music classes in primary school were being replaced by normal studies. Even PE classes were being replaced as well.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

You have to know the peice by heart imo and you can not get too weepy on a wind instrument


----------



## lavenderchild (May 20, 2010)

Andante said:


> You have to know the peice by heart imo and you can not get too weepy on a wind instrument


by.... heart.....? for.... a 10++ minute piece? thats.....


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

Yeh well no body said it was easy, the virtuosi manage it and with a large repertoire


----------



## lavenderchild (May 20, 2010)

Andante said:


> Yeh well no body said it was easy, the virtuosi manage it and with a large repertoire


wow.. impressive.. Makes me want to try some pieces now. XD


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Just as an aside I read that in an interview give by Nigel Kennedy a few years ago he was asked if he still practiced when on tour, he replied I try to get 5-6 hrs practice every day. 'I hope I've got that right' , to be any good you have to put the hard work in, and that applies to anything


----------



## willarina (May 28, 2010)

Im trying to create my own video game in adobe flash cs4, in order to do this i will need to learn a language called actionscript 3.0. I have no programming knowledge at all, so how do i start out with the basics to work my way up so i can learn actionscript?
Acai Max
Acai Ultra Lean


----------



## lavenderchild (May 20, 2010)

According to my friend, (because I knew nothing about actionscript)
actionscript is something from flash, you don't need to learn programming language to lean actionscript. You can start learning actinoscript straight away. It has nothing to do with programming language albeit it look like one..

I hope that helps. =)


----------

